# Shingles Shot



## Jackie22

Last checkup I had the doctor gave me a prescription for the shingles shot...only one place in our little one-horse town gives the shot...so I go through all the paper work..then they tell me the shot cost $200 and that my insurance will only pay $28...I have medicare, a supplement insurance and Humana drug plan...

Has anyone had this shot, if so what did you have to pay?


----------



## rkunsaw

I got the shot when it first came out and the insurance wouldn't pay anything. It cost me $205. My wife got it  earlier this year and the insurance now covers part of the cost so she only paid  $92.


----------



## TICA

No cost here at all.


----------



## Diwundrin

It's cheap at any price, believe me.


----------



## Jackie22

....thanks for the replies, still not sure if I'm going to cough up that much money.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> Last checkup I had the doctor gave me a prescription for the shingles shot...only one place in our little one-horse town gives the shot...so I go through all the paper work..then they tell me the shot cost $200 and that my insurance will only pay $28...I have medicare, a supplement insurance and Humana drug plan...
> 
> Has anyone had this shot, if so what did you have to pay?



I had thought about it, but never gotten around to checking it out more.  Wonder why the huge out of pocket fee?


----------



## Ozarkgal

I had a shingles shot three weeks ago.  My insurance covered 100 o/o, hubby is on Humana Medicare supplement and his cost was quoted as $85.00.  He opted not to get the vaccine, not because of the cost, but he doesn't like anything he deems medically unnecessary.

Last week when I visited my friendly neighborhood GYN for my annual geological survey and melon smashing event, he mentioned out of the blue that he and his wife had recently gotten shingles shots and he was devastated by joint pain, causing him to think he may need another hip replacement.  His wife was plagued by foot pain, and according to him she has never had arthiritis joint pain.  

As he mentioned this, I thought back on a few days after my shot and recalled that I was experiencing more pain than usual, which I chalked up to weather change.  Apparently this is a side effect that can last up to 45 days, according to him.

All I know is after having shingles several years ago, it's not something I want to do again.  However, the shot only has a 50/50 effective rate....so I guess, it's how lucky do I feel.


----------



## JustBonee

Ozarkgal said:


> I had a shingles shot three weeks ago.  My insurance covered 100 o/o, hubby is on Humana Medicare supplement and his cost was quoted as $85.00.  He opted not to get the vaccine, not because of the cost, but he doesn't like anything he deems medically unnecessary.
> 
> Last week when I visited my friendly neighborhood GYN for my annual geological survey and melon smashing event, he mentioned out of the blue that he and his wife had recently gotten shingles shots and he was devastated by joint pain, causing him to think he may need another hip replacement.  His wife was plagued by foot pain, and according to him she has never had arthiritis joint pain.
> 
> As he mentioned this, I thought back on a few days after my shot and recalled that I was experiencing more pain than usual, which I chalked up to weather change.  Apparently this is a side effect that can last up to 45 days, according to him.
> 
> All I know is after having shingles several years ago, it's not something I want to do again.  However, the shot only has a 50/50 effective rate....so I guess, it's how lucky do I feel.





Thank you for that!   I'm done thinking about it then  .... 50/50 effective rate.. PAIN .. and up to 45 days of it..?? 


(after never having had the flu in my life, and never getting the flu shot .. then deciding that maybe the flu shot wouldn't be a bad idea .. getting the shot and being sicker than a dog for a month!!!! ... maybe I've learned my lesson about these things.)


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> Wonder why the huge out of pocket fee?



Greed.


----------



## Anne

From Drwhitaker.com; treating shingles naturally: 

*http://tinyurl.com/kt7ojna*


----------



## rkunsaw

Anne, that is about treating the symptoms of shingles once you have them. It is not about preventing them as the vaccine does. 

Good info for those that get the shingles, but I got the shot in hopes I won't need any treatment.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> I had a shingles shot three weeks ago.  My insurance covered 100 o/o, hubby is on Humana Medicare supplement and his cost was quoted as $85.00.  He opted not to get the vaccine, not because of the cost, but he doesn't like anything he deems medically unnecessary.
> 
> Last week when I visited my friendly neighborhood GYN for my annual geological survey and melon smashing event, he mentioned out of the blue that he and his wife had recently gotten shingles shots and he was devastated by joint pain, causing him to think he may need another hip replacement.  His wife was plagued by foot pain, and according to him she has never had arthiritis joint pain.
> 
> As he mentioned this, I thought back on a few days after my shot and recalled that I was experiencing more pain than usual, which I chalked up to weather change.  Apparently this is a side effect that can last up to 45 days, according to him.
> 
> All I know is after having shingles several years ago, it's not something I want to do again.  However, the shot only has a 50/50 effective rate....so I guess, it's how lucky do I feel.



Loved your description of your GYN visit...lol, but I had no idea the shot only has a 50/50 rate.  And here I thought I was fully protected from the possibility of what my mother called worse than childbirth.  That really bums me!


----------



## Katybug

Boo's Mom said:


> Thank you for that!   I'm done thinking about it then  .... 50/50 effective rate.. PAIN .. and up to 45 days of it..??
> 
> 
> (after never having had the flu in my life, and never getting the flu shot .. then deciding that maybe the flu shot wouldn't be a bad idea .. getting the shot and being sicker than a dog for a month!!!! ... maybe I've learned my lesson about these things.)



Interesting reading, cuz I know a dozen or so people who've had shingles and from their description of suffering they would probably 2nd mortgage their home to pay for the shot if necessary.  It's not cheap, but after what I've seen, money is no object.  I spoke with my dr in detail about it before deciding to get it a few years ago and she didn't mention the 50/50 odds. She's an internist and very detailed, so I'm calling on Monday to ask.  I've seen the hell others have gone through and I thought that was one less worry for me..perhaps not, but I'm going to post what she has to say.  

And I've never heard of any side effects at all from the dozens of people I've known who've had it.  See, you learn all kinds of things on this board.  I had none whatsoever, not even site soreness, and so far as the charge (can't remember, but know it's pricey,) they allowed me to pay via installments.  As for me, if getting it again would improve my chances of not getting it, I would do it in a heartbeat -- no matter what the cost!


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> Anne, that is about treating the symptoms of shingles once you have them. It is not about preventing them as the vaccine does.
> 
> Good info for those that get the shingles, but I got the shot in hopes I won't need any treatment.



I realize that, rkunsaw; but it might help someone who does get shingles.   I don't plan on gettnig the shot, and no dr. has ever brought it up so far - only the flu or pneumonia shot.   I may have to ask them what they think of it.


----------



## Katybug

Anne said:


> I realize that, rkunsaw; but it might help someone who does get shingles.   I don't plan on gettnig the shot, and no dr. has ever brought it up so far - only the flu or pneumonia shot.   I may have to ask them what they think of it.



*No, the dr's don't mention it as it's not contagious or a killer as the flu or pneumonia can be.  According to my neighbor friend, shingles won't kill you, it just makes you wish you were dead.  Also, I suspect the cost factor keeps them from saying anything ....some just can't afford it no matter how much they may want it.  It wouldn't be fair to encourage something kinda expensive to everyone -- but they sure emphasize what a good decision it is once you mention it.  And, funny thing, probably because I have no past history of related issues, my dr of many years has never mentioned giving me a pneumonia shot.  And she's always totally on top of things. (For all I know it's included in the flu shot.)   But if you walk in for anything else at my dr's -- no matter what it is -- the flu shot is suggested. Guess they think we need reminders so we don't have to come back & co-pay, and I appreciated being reminded.*


----------



## Katybug

Jackie22 said:


> ....thanks for the replies, still not sure if I'm going to cough up that much money.



Like many other things, insurance is the pits on helping out w/this.  Any way they can bill you and make monthly payments, as I did?  I remember when I got the shot 5 yrs ago it was $180, so I'm sure $200 would be the going rate these days.  It's more than worth every penny I paid to avoid, but I'm hearing from the board that it's only 50/50 protection and can't wait to hear what my dr says on that. aaarrrrgghh!!!!


----------



## Katybug

Jackie22 said:


> Last checkup I had the doctor gave me a prescription for the shingles shot...only one place in our little one-horse town gives the shot...so I go through all the paper work..then they tell me the shot cost $200 and that my insurance will only pay $28...I have medicare, a supplement insurance and Humana drug plan...
> 
> Has anyone had this shot, if so what did you have to pay?



I was about to ask why the paperwork, but then I remembered there is paperwork to get the flu shot.  Guess lawsuits are forcing CYA.

I tried to combine my comments into 1 post, but it won't let me cancel the 2nd one.  Sorry...


----------



## JustBonee

Just me, and call me old-fashioned..  But a red flag goes up when someone asks me to sign a paper that I won't sue them for what they are about to do to me.


----------



## rkunsaw

The people giving the shot can't get paid by your insurance without the paperwork.I'm as paranoid as anyone but some things you just gotta go with. It'd not a big deal.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Katybug said:


> I was about to ask why the paperwork, but then I remembered there is paperwork to get the flu shot.  Guess lawsuits are forcing CYA.



Pretty soon you will have to sign a CYA to get a cup of coffee...There's another lawsuit in the works for McD's  because some old lady spilled hot coffee on her hand...Guess the $650,000 award for the last one looked good to her.


----------



## drifter

I've had the shingles some twelve to fifteen years ago. I've been turning down shingles shots since. BeforeI got the shingles I never heard of a shingles shot. Having had them I'll take my chances.


----------



## Katybug

drifter said:


> I've had the shingles some twelve to fifteen years ago. I've been turning down shingles shots since. BeforeI got the shingles I never heard of a shingles shot. Having had them I'll take my chances.



*If I'd had shingles, I wouldn't get it either...not saying it's impossible, I've heard, just unlikely.  Does anyone know differently on that?

As for permission signatures, I went to a new Dermatologist today and was handed 5 sheets to fill out, front and back, and at least 2 of the signatures were giving them permission for something.  It is apparently CYA any and everywhere we go, so I have no problem with doing it.  But as new patients, all the endless paperwork/signatures are probably considered a PIA for all of us.  
*


----------



## Ozarkgal

Katybug...





> *If I'd had shingles, I wouldn't get it either...not saying it's impossible, I've heard, just unlikely. Does anyone know differently on that?*



If I understand your question, you are asking if it is unlikely to get shingles again once you've had them...The answer to that is that the shingles is a herpes strain of virus.  Once you've had chicken pocks this virus remains in your system for life.  It can lay dormant for many years until it rears it's ugly head in the form of shingles.  Once you get an episode of shingles, you may never have another, or you may be plagued with outbreaks frequently or suffer nerve damage forever.  There is no way of knowing if it will stay dormant or how many outbreaks you may get, and to what extent of nerve damage you may have.

Having suffered through this once, if the shot gives me a 50/50 chance of not having it again or having a lesser episode of it, for me it's worth.  It's not even the pain and blistering that worries me the most, it's the permanent nerve damage that can drive you crazy.  

Interesting thing is that someone with an active case of shingles can give chicken pocks to someone who has never had them.  You cannot get shingles unless you've had chicken pocks.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Katybug...
> 
> If I understand your question, you are asking if it is unlikely to get shingles again once you've had them...The answer to that is that the shingles is a herpes strain of virus.  Once you've had chicken pocks this virus remains in your system for life.  It can lay dormant for many years until it rears it's ugly head in the form of shingles.  Once you get an episode of shingles, you may never have another, or you may be plagued with outbreaks frequently or suffer nerve damage forever.  There is no way of knowing if it will stay dormant or how many outbreaks you may get, and to what extent of nerve damage you may have.
> 
> Having suffered through this once, if the shot gives me a 50/50 chance of not having it again or having a lesser episode of it, for me it's worth.  It's not even the pain and blistering that worries me the most, it's the permanent nerve damage that can drive you crazy.
> 
> Interesting thing is that someone with an active case of shingles can give chicken pocks to someone who has never had them.  You cannot get shingles unless you've had chicken pocks.



I obviously totally misunderstood in thinking you couldn't get it again.  Thx for the update.  Mom had told me you could transmit active shingles to someone via chicken pox if they haven't had it. 

I'm still banking on the 50/50 odds with the shot.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I got the shingles vaccine just this week and am insured with Kaiser-Permanente and there was no charge. I'll take my 50/50 chance after having seen and heard what some friends have suffered with shingles. And shingles absolutely CAN be life-threatening.


----------



## Jambi

Boo's Mom said:


> Thank you for that!   I'm done thinking about it then  .... 50/50 effective rate.. PAIN .. and up to 45 days of it..??
> 
> 
> (after never having had the flu in my life, and never getting the flu shot .. then deciding that maybe the flu shot wouldn't be a bad idea .. getting the shot and being sicker than a dog for a month!!!! ... maybe I've learned my lesson about these things.)



It would be nice if others would learn too, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## d0ug

Any of these vaccines have many unwanted things in them. I would never get a vaccine. You can make a ton of colloidal silver for the price of the vaccine and if you spray it on the shingles and keep it wet it will go away very rapidly also good for so many other problem. I have personally see it used against antibiotic resistant infections and they disappeared.


----------



## Tom Young

From the Mayo Clinic:


> Whether they've had shingles or not, adults age 60 and older should get the shingles vaccine (Zostavax), according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Although the vaccine is also approved for use in people ages 50 to 59 years, the CDC isn't recommending the shingles vaccine until you reach age 60.The shingles vaccine protects your body from reactivation of a virus — the chickenpox (varicella-zoster) virus — that most people are exposed to during childhood. When you recover from chickenpox, the virus stays latent in your body. For unknown reasons, though, the latent virus sometimes gets reactivated years later, causing shingles. The shingles vaccine prevents this reactivation.
> The shingles vaccine isn't fail-safe; some people develop shingles despite vaccination. Even when it fails to suppress the virus completely, however, the shingles vaccine may reduce the severity and duration of shingles. Although there's hope that the vaccine will reduce your risk of severe, lingering pain after shingles (postherpetic neuralgia), studies haven't yet found strong evidence of that effect.
> The shingles vaccine is a live vaccine given as a single injection, usually in the upper arm. The most common side effects of the shingles vaccine are redness, pain, tenderness and swelling at the injection site, and headaches.
> The shingles vaccine isn't recommended if you:
> 
> 
> Have ever had a life-threatening allergic reaction to gelatin, the antibiotic neomycin or any other component of the shingles vaccine
> Have a weakened immune system due to HIV/AIDS, lymphoma or leukemia
> Are receiving immune system-suppressing drugs, such as steroids, adalimumab (Humira), infliximab (Remicade), etanercept (Enbrel), radiation or chemotherapy
> Have active, untreated tuberculosis
> Are pregnant or trying to become pregnant
> In some cases, the cost of the shingles vaccine may not be covered by Medicare or insurance. Check your plan.



The medicine has a short shelf life... (refrigerated).. and many pharmacies don't carry it because of the expense..  In our case Medicare paid for the shot... (before Medicare D)... $200... our only expense was the administration cost of $6.  After seeing folks in our retirement community suffer in agony over an extended period, I'd be willing to give up anything to avoid that kind of pain.
We did the Pneumonia shot too... a one time shot.  
While I respect everyone's beliefs, naturopathy as an alternative to approved pharmaceuticals, is not one of mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze

> Whether they've had shingles or not, adults age 60 and older should get the shingles vaccine (Zostavax), according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Although the vaccine is also approved for use in people ages 50 to 59 years, the CDC isn't recommending the shingles vaccine until you reach age 60.The shingles vaccine protects your body from reactivation of a virus — the chickenpox (varicella-zoster) virus — that most people are exposed to during childhood. When you recover from chickenpox, the virus stays latent in your body. For unknown reasons, though, the latent virus sometimes gets reactivated years later, causing shingles. The shingles vaccine prevents this reactivation



I don't have much faith in what the CDC says or advises, and have less faith in their vaccines with their questionable ingredients...http://www.endalldisease.com/the-vac...hocking-truth/


----------



## Ozarkgal

One other devastating problem with shingles that hasn't been mentioned yet is that it is very dangerous if you get it on your face. It can spreads to your eyes and can cause blindness.  My ophthalmologist has signs up in his treatment rooms recommending the shot.

I think for me, since I suffered through shingles and never want to do that again, and after much study on it I felt the shot was right for me.  The deciding factor for me was last June when I had pain in the same place where it started before, wasn't sure if it was a pulled muscle or it was the beginning of another flare up.  The doctor put me on the anti-viral med, and it never developed any further.  That alone was enough to make a believer out of me.

If I had never had shingles, I don't know that I would have made the same choice about getting the shot.


----------



## Tom Young

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't have much faith in what the CDC says or advises, and have less faith in their vaccines with their questionable ingredients...http://www.endalldisease.com/the-vac...hocking-truth/


Wow... I didn't know this.
from the linked site:


> Freedom of Information Act in the UK filed by a doctor there has revealed 30 years of secret official documents showing that government experts have1. Known the vaccines don’t work
> 2. Known they cause the diseases they are supposed to prevent
> 3. Known they are a hazard to children
> 4. Colluded to lie to the public
> 5. Worked to prevent safety studies
> *Those are the same vaccines that are mandated to children in the US.*


----------



## Katybug

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I got the shingles vaccine just this week and am insured with Kaiser-Permanente and there was no charge. I'll take my 50/50 chance after having seen and heard what some friends have suffered with shingles. And shingles absolutely CAN be life-threatening.



Totally agree, Georgia, I was no longer working when friends began getting shingles, too many, plus my mom had it. My dr didn't encourage it, I asked for it and at that point she told me it was a very wise decision.   I took the money out of savings to pay for it, it is pricey.  If it had been 10 x more, I would have paid it, as I saw the immense pain and suffering it causes. Even if it only offers 50% protection, that's better than nothing. I don't remember any pain from the shingles shot and very little from the flu shot, just a bit sore for a day or so and darned well worth it to me. 

As for the flu shot, I have never been sick from it and have had it at least 20 times.  I can't get it done fast enough each year--anything that protects me from the worst types of flu , and it has done so all these years. Everyone has their own entitled feelings.  That's just me.


----------



## Sunny

I had the shingles shot when they gave it at the local Safeway. It didn't cost anything at all, the insurance covered it. I had no reaction at all either. I've had sore arms from flu shots in the past, but not from the shingles shot. If you can afford it, it's probably a good idea. Shingles is a pretty awful disease, from what I hear.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Use of statins may increase the risk of shingles...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/pox...-risk-1?page=1


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vitamin C is an effective treatment for shingles...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?p=216683#post216683


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Had Shingles when I was 56. Was going through an intensely stressful period of time and I KNOW that`s why I got it. No doctor has ever been able to answer my question of "Do I need to get a shot now that I`ve had Shingles?" I doubt that I would get it again as the stress is over and I will likely never have that level of stress again but I would never,ever want to go through that pain again. I would sooner give birth (naturally,no drugs) every day for a month,than experience that again. Awful stuff. Also,Tip of the Day...if you DO get Shingles,don`t listen to your daughter when she tells you that she hears Capsacian crème will relieve the pain of Shingles. True,I should have read the instructions that warned against putting it on open sores-or showering with it on your skin. Omg,thought I was going to die!


----------



## Gracie

I guess I was lucky when I got the shingles. It appeared about 3 inches above my left knee. No joint pain. No searing pain. No anything..except intense itching. I had no clue what it was. Looked like 15 skeeters stabbed me cuz that is how many bumps I had. Looked just like skeeter bites too. All swollen with a clear head on each "bite". So...I put neosporin on it. That didn't work. Then I began to rub aloe on it from my plant outside in the garden. That seemed to help a bit. But then those heads turned BLACK. Uh oh. No more swelling, but black heads? Angry ring around them? I went to the doc and he said Shingles. So he gave me some meds for it and it went away soon after.

Will I get the shingles shot? Doubtful. I might get it again, but I did a lot of research on it once I knew what it was. Seems that when you were a kid, wherever you had it (the virus hangs out in your spine), is where and how bad it will appear later on IF it does.


----------



## Gracie

Come to think of it, Mrs Robinson....I was under a lot of stress as well when I got the shingles. It was right after my mastectomy due to Breast Cancer and my dog developing epilepsy. At the same time. They wanted me to do radiation. And chemo. I had to decide what to do. I decided to do none of the above and just take my chances. I am a year cancer free (so far).


----------



## Diwundrin

SeaBreeze said:


> Vitamin C is an effective treatment for shingles...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?p=216683#post216683



Let's know how well that goes for you when you get 'em SB. 



I've had them, and know people who have and while it can be triggered by stress is caused by the same herpes virus that presents as Chicken Pox in children.  It lies dormant, often for decades, and irrespective of how many Vits and supps you may be on when it activates it will hit the majority exceedingly hard.

I'm yet to find the proof that a vitamin ever killed a virus.

It's okay to be suspicious of the drug authorities, of the pharma consortiums, of whatever.  But it's it's just as big a mistake to presume that everything they say is dead wrong as it is to trust them implicitly.  Not ALL of it wrong!

  Vaccination is a proven preventative to diseases which have wracked the World for millenia.  India has recorded it's last Polio victim.  What caused that do you think?  Vitamin C supplements?

Small Pox is found only in research laboratories now.  Was that achieved through magic, prayer, magnesium doses, coconut oil or vaccinations?

For every child who dies of a preventable disease through lack of vaccination a few scaremongering anti vac people should be taken out and shot.

Sorry but I take it personal.  My own mother never had me immunized for Polio because some idiot woman said she knew of a child who "caught it from the vaccination."  It was utter rubbish.  Years later it emerged that many children who had Polio were given the vaccination  a last ditch attempt at treatment.  There wasn't much known about it back then, it was at the very start of the Salk Vaccine roll out,  but I never forgave my mother for putting my life at risk on the word of an idiot. Never. 

 I had to be taken out of Sydney for a severe tonsilitis infection which required surgery because no hospital would take me as there was another outbreak of Polio going on and I wasn't immunised.  I had to be sent to a country town with no cases reported.  I only just made it, the infection spread to my kidneys causing nephritis while we looked for a hospital who'd take me in, it took months to recover and I was never quite as fit as I should have been again. Ever.  
For some reason as well as being pumped full of penicillin I was given massive doses of sulphur, which rotted my newly emerging teeth and did God knows what else to my system.  I'd have rather have just had the Polio shot! 
 Had I had the Polio vaccination the tonsilitis would have meant a simple procedure and few days to recover.  Thanks a lot Mum.


And believe me, any out there who haven't had Shingles would prefer to have the vaccination too!  Trust me on that!

Fran's is the only 'mild' outbreak I've ever encountered.  The worst was a woman I knew who's whole torso looked as though it had 2nd degree burns, blisters and all!    Mine was caught early and 'mid range', but I've heard of deaths from it and I can well believe it.  It seems like a pretty good cure at the time.

For every sad and scary story you read on those loony anti-vac sites there are millions who have benefited, and owe their lives to vaccination.
How many should die of a disease before the anti vac mob are satisfied that nobody is going to die of the vaccination?  It's just loopy.
There are no guarantees in life, just the choice to take whatever opportunity offers us the best chance of surviving it.

.. aaaand.  Don't believe unquestioningly everything you read on  Internet Sites!  ... the UFOs will get you!


----------



## Vivjen

:dito:

Di. I was a 'practise ' baby for the polio vaccine, my Mum agreed to enter the trials before it became nationally available, so I ended up with 5 shots instead of 4.
i was once told by a homeopathic 'doctor', that all vaccines were unneccessary; and I let rip!
we had the MMR scandal over here, where one doctor told parents not to have the jab; consequently we have had several severe measles outbreaks since; and he has been totally discredited.
back to shingles; the vaccine tends to be given to older people as they have less resistance, take longer to recover, and the UK can't afford to vaccinate everybody, so they draw a line, somewhere.
the excipients in vaccines have been reduced and reduced, but they have to remain stable, and a few other necessary reasons are there for the others.
the virus has to be grown in something, often eggs, so people allergic to eggs are advised against it.
I say that people should make up their own minds; but smallpox has been eradicated, and WHO is trying very hard to eradicate polio...I regard this as progress.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Di's first paragraph explains very well the pathology of shingles.  It is truly a dangerous disease with the possibility of several serious consequences, including permanent nerve damage, blindness and possible death.  

If you have symptoms of shingles and get on an anti-viral drug within 72 hours of the beginning of the flare up, it will often result in a milder case with shortened symptoms.  The problem is that shingles can manifest it's self in various ways,  so by the time the rash appears that window has often passed.

My own case appeared as excruciating pain under my right shoulder blade causing me to think I had severely pulled a muscle, or was possibly having a heart attack.  Every time I took a breath it felt like I was being stabbed with a knife.  I presented myself at the emergency room and after tests for a heart attack proved negative, was diagnosed with a pulled muscle.  By the next day the rash began to develop and and I instantly knew what was up.  My family doctor confirmed it and immediately got me on a regimen of Valtrex.  Nonetheless, it was a very painful experience that took two weeks to run it's course before the nerve pain and severe itching from the rash began to subside.

Once you have a case of shingles future flare ups are common, so I had the vaccine last year.  I feel the choice was right for me because I would rather take my chances with a vaccine than suffer debilitating and often permanent side effects of the disease.  If you have ever had nerve pain of any kind, just imagine going through life like that with no relief.

Even at that, prevention with the vaccine is not guaranteed, with only a 50°/o efficacy rate. 

Di,  your case is a testimonial of a very good reason to have preventable vaccines.  I'm sorry you had to go through such unnecessary agony, and were lucky enough not to have to suffer polio as a result of an uninformed decision by your mother, whom I'm sure at the time thought she was doing what was best for you.  Thankfully, you survived the folly.


Mrs. Robinson, only you can make the decision as to whether the shot is right for you, but two of my family doctors and my optomologist advised me to have the vaccine after talking it over with them.  By the way Mrs. R., welcome to the Seniors Forum, our little corner of the world.


----------



## Katybug

Diwundrin said:


> Let's know how well that goes for you when you get 'em SB.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had them, and know people who have and while it can be triggered by stress is caused by the same herpes virus that presents as Chicken Pox in children.  It lies dormant, often for decades, and irrespective of how many Vits and supps you may be on when it activates it will hit the majority exceedingly hard.
> 
> I'm yet to find the proof that a vitamin ever killed a virus.
> 
> It's okay to be suspicious of the drug authorities, of the pharma consortiums, of whatever.  But it's it's just as big a mistake to presume that everything they say is dead wrong as it is to trust them implicitly.  Not ALL of it wrong!
> 
> Vaccination is a proven preventative to diseases which have wracked the World for millenia.  India has recorded it's last Polio victim.  What caused that do you think?  Vitamin C supplements?
> 
> Small Pox is found only in research laboratories now.  Was that achieved through magic, prayer, magnesium doses, coconut oil or vaccinations?
> 
> For every child who dies of a preventable disease through lack of vaccination a few scaremongering anti vac people should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Sorry but I take it personal.  My own mother never had me immunized for Polio because some idiot woman said she knew of a child who "caught it from the vaccination."  It was utter rubbish.  Years later it emerged that many children who had Polio were given the vaccination  a last ditch attempt at treatment.  There wasn't much known about it back then, it was at the very start of the Salk Vaccine roll out,  but I never forgave my mother for putting my life at risk on the word of an idiot. Never.
> 
> I had to be taken out of Sydney for a severe tonsilitis infection which required surgery because no hospital would take me as there was another outbreak of Polio going on and I wasn't immunised.  I had to be sent to a country town with no cases reported.  I only just made it, the infection spread to my kidneys causing nephritis while we looked for a hospital who'd take me in, it took months to recover and I was never quite as fit as I should have been again. Ever.
> For some reason as well as being pumped full of penicillin I was given massive doses of sulphur, which rotted my newly emerging teeth and did God knows what else to my system.  I'd have rather have just had the Polio shot!
> Had I had the Polio vaccination the tonsilitis would have meant a simple procedure and few days to recover.  Thanks a lot Mum.
> 
> 
> And believe me, any out there who haven't had Shingles would prefer to have the vaccination too!  Trust me on that!
> 
> Fran's is the only 'mild' outbreak I've ever encountered.  The worst was a woman I knew who's whole torso looked as though it had 2nd degree burns, blisters and all!    Mine was caught early and 'mid range', but I've heard of deaths from it and I can well believe it.  It seems like a pretty good cure at the time.
> 
> For every sad and scary story you read on those loony anti-vac sites there are millions who have benefited, and owe their lives to vaccination.
> How many should die of a disease before the anti vac mob are satisfied that nobody is going to die of the vaccination?  It's just loopy.
> There are no guarantees in life, just the choice to take whatever opportunity offers us the best chance of surviving it.
> 
> .. aaaand.  Don't believe unquestioningly everything you read on  Internet Sites!  ... the UFOs will get you!




The polio shot wasn't around during the epidemic and I caught it.  Thank God it was a mild case, so no iron lung or limp...just weak leg muscles.  My mom never stopped talking about how much she regretted not having the shot available and my year of pain and having to be home schooled.  

I personally know 3 people who have had shingles twice, so no way under the sun would I risk it.  I've never heard of such a mild case as described on the knee either, tho some are ridiculously far worse than others.  

I view it much like the flu shot, ..*if there is protection out there, why take the chance?   *And I know of at least a half doz people within the last year or so who WISH they had been immunized.  Unfortunately, they found out the hard way.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,I`m glad to hear that some of you have gotten an answer about whether or not to have the shot if you`ve already had Shingles! I could never get an answer-although a couple of docs did tell me no,that you can only get it once. That I knew wasn`t true because I know people that have had it as many as 6 times! I did ask one doc,when she mentioned that it was too bad I didn`t get in there sooner,why anyone WOULD come in sooner? For the first several days,mine was nothing but an annoying little tickle on my back. I told her I would never go to the doctor for something like that,who would? She said "Oh,you would be surprised....". It wasn`t until I started having severe pain under my ribs and realized I had a rash running from my back around to my front that I went to the doc. He diagnosed me without even looking at the rash,just from me describing my symptoms. I had no clue that it could be Shingles-it really surprised me. But yeah,I`m going to be sure to get the shot now.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Diwundrin said:


> Let's know how well that goes for you when you get 'em SB.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had them, and know people who have and while it can be triggered by stress is caused by the same herpes virus that presents as Chicken Pox in children.  It lies dormant, often for decades, and irrespective of how many Vits and supps you may be on when it activates it will hit the majority exceedingly hard.
> 
> I'm yet to find the proof that a vitamin ever killed a virus.
> 
> It's okay to be suspicious of the drug authorities, of the pharma consortiums, of whatever.  But it's it's just as big a mistake to presume that everything they say is dead wrong as it is to trust them implicitly.  Not ALL of it wrong!
> 
> I had to be taken out of Sydney for a severe tonsilitis infection which required surgery because no hospital would take me as there was another outbreak of Polio going on and I wasn't immunised.  I had to be sent to a country town with no cases reported.  I only just made it, the infection spread to my kidneys causing nephritis while we looked for a hospital who'd take me in, it took months to recover and I was never quite as fit as I should have been again. Ever.
> For some reason as well as being pumped full of penicillin I was given massive doses of sulphur, which rotted my newly emerging teeth and did God knows what else to my system.  I'd have rather have just had the Polio shot!
> Had I had the Polio vaccination the tonsilitis would have meant a simple procedure and few days to recover.  Thanks a lot Mum.
> 
> And believe me, any out there who haven't had Shingles would prefer to have the vaccination too!  Trust me on that!
> .. aaaand.  Don't believe unquestioningly everything you read on  Internet Sites!  ... the UFOs will get you!



Well, I don't plan to get shingles, and hopefully I never will.  I have had some minor issues with cold sores in my lifetime, from the Herpes Simplex virus, which also lies dormant until something aggravates it.  I have completely eliminated them for many years now, by utilizing the amino acid L-lysine, when I suspect there might be a flare up.

I never claimed that everything the drug authorities said was dead wrong, but I research the pros and cons, and make my own decisions for myself.  I'm sorry you went through so much as a child.  I respect everyone's decision to do what they feel is right for them, and although I may offer some alternative information, I never push anyone to follow my lead.  I have no right to tell them what to do with their bodies.

....aaaand I don't believe unquestionably everything I read on internet sites, so don't need any UFO warnings.  I'll never be the type of person who says 'if I want your opinion, I'll give it to you'.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Mrs. R*...





> I could never get an answer-although a couple of docs did tell me no,that you can only get it once.



I would run fast and far from a quack that told me that.  I would immediately lose any faith in them.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> *Mrs. R*...
> 
> I would run fast and far from a quack that told me that.  I would immediately lose any faith in them.



I know for a fact that it is not true you can't get it again. Over the holidays I met a lady who has had it twice.  She insisted on a 2nd opinion because she had been told she couldn't get it again.  She did and it was worse the 2nd time.  To me that speaks louder than anything a dr may say.


----------



## Katybug

CeeCee said:


> yes, the Jerk had it on his face and neck...we had just been at a watermark the day before and at first we thought it was a bad sunburn but turned out to be shingles...he took Lyrica with it and you aren't supposed to drink alcohol but he did.and stopped the Lyrica cause of the side effects ....the pain was horrible!
> 
> After seeing that I spent $200 on a shot because I wasnt insured at the time.



I so rarely take them, I'd forgotten I'd taken a Lyrica tab for burning nerve pain a few yrs ago.  Stopped by a friend's house and had a glass of wine.  Within 10 minutes I felt as if I'd chugged the entire bottle and had to lie down.  Haven't taken a Lyrica since, cuz ya never know when ya might have a glass of wine!  LOL   Alcohol + Lyrica = asking for trouble!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Ozarkgal said:


> *Mrs. R*...
> 
> I would run fast and far from a quack that told me that.  I would immediately lose any faith in them.



I never did see any of them again. Sadly,where I live, the doctors come and go constantly. We are too isolated from the "city life" so they never stay. I will definitely be getting the shot now-not sure why I didn`t before because I KNEW you could get it again. I guess I was just wondering if the shot would/could prevent you from getting it again...


----------



## Gracie

No, Mrs Robinson. No guarantees even with the shot. Same with the flu shot. I have never had one. Don't plan to either.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Mrs. R...the shot has a efficacy rate of about 50 per cent.  It will not stop you from getting it, but the symptoms may be lighter, if you do get it.


----------



## Gracie

It is up to each individual on what is best for them. I will probably not get a shingles shot. I will probably not get a flu shot. Will DEFINITELY have a mammogram every October. Pretty sure I will never do chemo or radiation if C comes back. I just can't see poisoning my body with more toxic crap just to kill one toxic disease. I lived my life. I am ready to go meet my maker. Who the hell wants to live forever? Not me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I DO get flu shots because after being deathly ill with flu in 1972,I swore "Never again!" I have had a shot every year since-except for years when there was a shortage and I couldn`t. Haven`t had flu since-but I haven`t had a cold in even longer so it`s possible I never would have gotten it anyway. I am diabetic,so supposedly have a compromised immune system, but you wouldn`t know it from my health history. Other than a lovely case of Bacterial Meningitis in 2000,I haven`t been sick since,well,since that flu in `72. I do have concerns about some of these vaccines ingredients though-it`s scary. A friend`s son`s pediatrician,just last week,admitted that her son`s Tourette`s,which he developed after a tetanus shot last year,was caused by the vaccine. He also developed other issues-I`ll have to look back and see what all they were. She is bringing him back around with a very strict diet with no additives whatsoever.


----------



## Gracie

I have RA. My immune system is shot too. But...I think it best for me to not stir the proverbial pot that I call my body. I am doing ok now. Why mess with it?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Fran said:


> I have RA. My immune system is shot too. But...I think it best for me to not stir the proverbial pot that I call my body. I am doing ok now. Why mess with it?



My sister was diagnosed with RA too-although now they say her latest tests say no. She has good days and bad,but is definitely doing better than she was a year or two ago. Because of all that,she passes on flu shots to,and I can`t say as I blame her. Something is going on with her immune system-why tempt fate?


----------



## Diwundrin

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, I don't plan to get shingles, and hopefully I never will.  I have had some minor issues with cold sores in my lifetime, from the Herpes Simplex virus, which also lies dormant until something aggravates it.  I have completely eliminated them for many years now, by utilizing the amino acid L-lysine, when I suspect there might be a flare up.



None of us planned on Shingles either SB in fact I presumed I would never get as I hadn't had Chicken Pox.  But I was informed, when I argued that I'd never had C.Pox,  that when babies get C.Pox they don't get noticably sick from it.  They just get a few spots which look like flea bites and are ignored. Don't know in my case, but apparently, in the 40s,  Mothers would turn up at the Drs with them, be told they were flea bites and never think another thing about it.
  Explains why I didn't get C.Pox at school when just about everyone else did.

So technically, even if the shot had been available at the time, I certainly wouldn't have bothered getting it due to being convinced I didn't carry the virus.   But I did!  For 56 years!

I used to get H.S. cold sores a lot too, haven't had one for years and I have no idea why they stopped.  


> I never claimed that everything the drug authorities said was dead wrong, but I research the pros and cons, and make my own decisions for myself.  I'm sorry you went through so much as a child.  I respect everyone's decision to do what they feel is right for them, and although I may offer some alternative information, I never push anyone to follow my lead.  I have no right to tell them what to do with their bodies.



Put that inference down obsessive over reaction on my part SB.  There's been a few of these anti-vac arguments over the years and I tend to hear the bell and come in swinging on it.  I'm afraid the Vitamin C 'cure' was more than I could handle as it reminded me too much of some of the other out there arguments I've been in.  I also tend to underestimate people's abilities to research and weigh things up for themselves.  Too many 'discussions' with the ones who's sole knowledge of a subject was from what someone said on Facebook, or some loony website. 
[/QUOTE]


> ....aaaand I don't believe unquestionably everything I read on internet sites, so don't need any UFO warnings.  I'll never be the type of person who says 'if I want your opinion, I'll give it to you'.



Unfortunately I am that type sometimes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







.. sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Gracie

> “Although the [chickenpox] rash goes away, the virus doesn’t. It crawls into your spinal column, where it goes to sleep, maybe forever,” Walts says. “But maybe, for most reasons we don’t know, the virus wakes up and will crawl down one nerve of the spinal cord and into the skin. Wherever that nerve is going to, that’s where the shingles rash will show up.”



http://omahamagazine.com/2013/06/shingles/


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001861/


http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/shingles/detail_shingles.htm


----------



## Jambi

Diwundrin said:


> So technically, even if the shot had been available at the time, I certainly wouldn't have bothered getting it due to being convinced I didn't carry the virus.   But I did!  For 56 years!




So if your body cannot conquer a virus you've carried for so many years, how does getting a shot of the dead virus deliver immunity?


----------



## Geezerette

I got the shingles shot a few yrs ago, think I had a $45 copay, only reaction was a little soreness in the arm muscle. I have osteoarthritis just about every place it's possible to have it (2 tin knees from it) & refuse a number of medicines because of the side eff of getting even more muscle & joint pain, & didn't get any from the shot. I know several people who has shingles, they felt horrible for months.


----------



## Katybug

After watching my normally non-complaining mom go through hell with shingles over a decade ago, I had every intention of getting the expensive shot before retirement so insurance would kick in....but for whatever reason that didn't happen.  Then, within a 3-4 month period shortly there afterward  3 friends came down with extremely bad cases of it and I was scared right into my dr's office and paid for the shot myself. (My dr had never mentioned it nor encouraged it in any way...I asked for it!)  It's not cheap, but if you'd seen what I saw on those who had it, money wouldn't be a factor.  

My only regret is hearing the shot does not give a 100% guarantee -- more like a 50% guarantee, but from my first hand experiences in suffering, I'll settle for anything that lessens my chances for going through that torture.


----------



## i_am_Lois

I had this shot. Fortunately it was free. My husband retired from the Air Force after 25 years of service. We use his medical plan through the government. We have to pay a yearly fee to be in the program. Not sure the amount. Hubby takes care of that bill. For most things (doctor visits, prescriptions, eye exams, eye glasses, dental work, etc.)there is a co-pay, but occasionally at Patric Air Force Base they will be giving out free shots for things like the flu or shingles. It was on one of those occasions we took advantage of the free offer.


----------



## Ruth

After watching my brother in law's continuing pain even after he was over the rash (the pain was with him until he died a couple of years later and he had to wear a pain medication patch 7/24) , I would have paid $500 for the shot,if necessary. I paid $200.


----------

